# Paris Roubaix



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Just completed the 260k ride in all the elements - sun, wind, thunderstorms, torrential rain. Great ride, great, great bike!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Great stuff........thanks for posting!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice to see a bike being used for the purpose! Nice one ....


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

oldtrackie said:


> Just completed the 260k ride in all the elements - sun, wind, thunderstorms, torrential rain. Great ride, great, great bike!


Awesome... I really like to see photos of bikes with signs of "extreme riding use".
...especially Colnagos! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

